# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  eco earth  loose coconut fiber substrate?

## spires33

is it ok to have this with dart frogs? or will it get all clumped up on them? ii bought some yesterday not thinking because i was in a hurry.

----------


## spires33

and the brand is zoo med

----------


## Lynn

Since dart frogs should be kept with live plants....
The best substrate to use is ABG: 
http://www.neherpetoculture.com/images/abgmix1lg.jpg

If you use the cocoa fiber - only- it will not drain properly.
It will get boggy---creating an unhealthy situation for the frogs and the plants

What drainage layer have you built ?
What is separating the soil from the drainage area? ( fabric? screening ?) 

Springtails or springtail and isopods should be added to the soil   ---->  it will keep the soil/ plants healthy and provide additional food for the dart frogs

supply suggestions: http://www.frogforum.net/showthread....315#post259315

 :Butterfly:

----------


## spires33

> Since dart frogs should be kept with live plants....
> The best substrate to use is ABG: 
> http://www.neherpetoculture.com/images/abgmix1lg.jpg
> 
> If you use the cocoa fiber - only- it will not drain properly.
> It will get boggy---creating an unhealthy situation for the frogs and the plants
> 
> What drainage layer have you built ?
> What is separating the soil from the drainage area? ( fabric? screening ?) 
> ...


ok thanks did not realise that. and i am going to be using gravel and i will be using the subreat barrier that joshes frogs sells

----------

